# Fisher Cr7



## buzzpasclair (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello, 
I'am French:crazy: , i'm searching a Fisher CR7 1990 :rant: ?, Bike or documentations
Thanks for your help:yesnod: 
Buzz


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

ohlala....we like se french.....is it you? :ihih:


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

buzzpasclair said:


> Hello,
> I'am French:crazy: , i'm searching a Fisher CR7 1990 :rant: ?, Bike or documentations
> Thanks for your help:yesnod:
> Buzz


There's a German website which has a lot of catalogs scanned, but I don't remember the URL. I bet if you do a search here you'll find it. There may be a 1990 Fisher catalog there.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

No Fisher catalogs but here's the link:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/


----------



## buzzpasclair (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks to all, if you know a bike to be sold thank you in advance
buzz


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

CR-7's are almost the coolest mass-produced bikes ever!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I had one a while back and it was cool. Didn't Fisher and Cunningham collaborate on that one? Seems like I heard that when I had mine.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Ricardo C not CC.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's one I had at one time.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*here's my old one...long gone, darnit..*

...kinda wish I woulda kept it, it was really clean.

I meant Richard C, I knew it wasn't Charlie


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Just added this to the pile. Came with cbr rsr cranks and bullseye hubs and ringle ti purple quick releases too. G-D those qr-s suck ass. Why would you have bullseyes and put qr-s on them? Those bolt on ore sweet. I use to sell fishers and alway liked the metallic grey non evolution version. Got this one a few weeks back for a song. Came with most of the original kit minus the obvious. Figure I will hit the trails with it a few times just to be able to judge it for what it is then either give it my once over or pass it on its way.


----------



## gdelconte (Jul 12, 2006)

this is my cr-7


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

So I have a question. When the names first started to show the name Gary in the logo. Is that when Gary first sold the name out and production moved from Japan to Taiwan? I know that he sold out once before the trek deal but never knew how to tell the difference.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

ckevlar said:


> So I have a question. When the names first started to show the name Gary in the logo. Is that when Gary first sold the name out and production moved from Japan to Taiwan? I know that he sold out once before the trek deal but never knew how to tell the difference.


IIRC there was something to do with the company Fischer(?) that makes skis that also led to Gary being put on there.


----------



## nipsey (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't think I saw a Fisher without the Gary much after '88


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My 88 HKEK wasn't a Gary. Taiwan built. I also think it had to do with the ski company.....


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

GF was over to visit the other day, and I asked him what his favorite Fisher bike was, and he said it was the CR-7. The reason Fisher Bikes became Gary Fisher Bikes was because of the ski company.


----------



## gdelconte (Jul 12, 2006)

my cr-7 is made in taiwain, it's 1992 the last series of cr-7.

Fisher did not sell before trek, but has moved production and looking for partners to avoid bankruptcy.

ciao


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

gdelconte said:


> my cr-7 is made in taiwain, it's 1992 the last series of cr-7.
> 
> Fisher did not sell before trek, but has moved production and looking for partners to avoid bankruptcy.
> 
> ciao


Quote from Fisher:
"Fisher sold his company in 1991 to Taiwan's Anlen, where it tumbled head-over-handlebars for the next two years. "I was basically a puppet president," Fisher says of his time with Anlen. Out of the decision-making loop, Fisher felt at odds with the management. "It was nuts. A lot of stuff went on unbeknownst to me." Fisher does not hide his disappointment with the events at Anlen, "It was totally frustrating watching something we built for all those years just get crushed in a lot of ways."

After two excruciating years with Anlen, Trek, the well-established American bicycle manufacturer located in Waterloo, Wisconsin, came to the rescue and bought the struggling company. "

http://fisherbikes.com/gary/story


----------



## gdelconte (Jul 12, 2006)

i don't know :-(


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm curious if this "Anlen" company is a typo for Anlun? They were a huge manufacture like Tange that made allot of the BMX bikes I rode when I was a kid. They made Haro, Redline, Peregrine, CW, and a few more I cant recall right now. Anyone? FairfaxPat? Maybe when he comes by for another cup of joe some time you could ask?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> I'm curious if this "Anlen" company is a typo for Anlun? They were a huge manufacture like Tange that made allot of the BMX bikes I rode when I was a kid. They made Haro, Redline, Peregrine, CW, and a few more I cant recall right now. Anyone? FairfaxPat? Maybe when he comes by for another cup of joe some time you could ask?


I think it is Anlun. They were making bikes for Nishiki and Haro in the early 90s. A rash of manufacturing problems sent them down the tubes. I had a 1992 Nishiki Alien AL that cracked at the head tube at only six months of age due to improper heat treatment.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

The ski company is "FISCHER".

-Schmitty-


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

I think Anlun is the company name, Anlen was a misspelling. Even though the Fischer Ski Company spells their name differently, they were the reason Fisher Bikes became Gary Fisher Bikes-it avoided a lot of confusion between the brands.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread to show off my latest completed project:

1990 Fisher CR-7

THE bike I lusted after during my first year of racing - restored and ready to roll.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I had an 88 just like DaHoov's. 

That thing had a weird sort of vertical compliance that felt like a bit of suspension.

Am I the only one who broke the bolts holding the back triangle to the front? Mine met it's demise when the downtube cracked right behind the head tube after a 35 mph bunnyhop over road debris.


----------

